# Can anyone help edit a photo for me??



## Bluewater Minis (Jul 24, 2008)

If anyone can help edit a photo for me, I'd really appreciate it. I don't know what's going on with my pc, but it's not letting me do what I need to do. I can email you the photo if you'll let me know. Basically, one of my fillies had the perfect pose which I was able to capture on camera, but of course, it was in front of the goat pen which looks awful. So it's really a back ground edit that needs to happen. If anyone can help, it would be wonderful. Thanks much! Lisa


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Jul 24, 2008)

e-mail me and I'll take a look at it for you. [email protected] Did you want an entire background change or just to try and take out the fenceing?


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 24, 2008)

You can email it to me too and I'll see what I can do.. [email protected]


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 24, 2008)

Lisa if you want to go for 3, I'll see what I can come up with. [email protected]


----------



## Bluewater Minis (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks to all the folks that have volunteered to help, either on this thread or via PM. I know it will take a little while to do the edits. I'm sure the finished photo will look awesome.


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Jul 25, 2008)

All done. Sent it over to you in an e-mail. Hope its what you were looking for.


----------



## Bluewater Minis (Jul 26, 2008)

It's beautiful!!! Thanks so much!

There are a couple of other designs pending from other people too...


----------



## Jill (Jul 27, 2008)

She is such a beautiful filly



:wub


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Here are some I came up with. I really like LilMiracles version!


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Jul 27, 2008)

ooh Appylover, I really like the first and last one. Gives it a very realistic look. Nice job on them.


----------



## Firefall (Jul 29, 2008)

I also gave it a try.


----------



## Bluewater Minis (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow! I have to say I'm really blown away! Thanks everyone! Little Lacey will have quite the baby book of photos! Thanks again!


----------

